# The Hague, the Netherlands



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

*Den Haag*
 Nederland


Population: 502,000 
  1,406,000 (Metro)​ 
_The Hague is the third city in the Netherlands, after Amsterdam and Rotterdam.
It’s the capital city of the province of Zuid-Holland.
_
_The Hague is the seat of the Dutch government and parliament, the Supreme Court, and the Council of State,
but the city is not the capital of the Netherlands, which constitutionally is Amsterdam.
Queen Beatrix lives at Huis ten Bosch and works at Paleis Noordeinde in The Hague.
Most foreign embassies in the Netherlands and 150 international organisations are located in the city,
including the International Court of Justice and the International Criminal Court._


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________​ 

The Hague Skyline by Christopher A. Dominic, on Flickr


station Hollands Spoor in de kou by Gerard Stolk (Retour d'Ecosse ), on Flickr


Den Haag HS by Allerd R., on Flickr


Ridderzaal, Dutch Parliment, The Hague by stevenhoneyman, on Flickr


Vredespaleis Den-Haag by Ruud Onos, on Flickr


Paleis Noordeinde by adrian.haisan, on Flickr​​


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Panorama Den Haag by nakzAZ, on Flickr


New Babylon II by Christopher A. Dominic, on Flickr


De Kroon juni 2011 (completed) by Michplay, on Flickr


"Het Strijkijzer" by alexknip, on Flickr


Koningspark by Christopher A. Dominic, on Flickr


Plein 26 en skyline Den Haag by Mauritshuis, on Flickr


Skyline Den Haag (The Hague) by fands85, on Flickr​


----------



## Opperarmbeen (Oct 17, 2012)

Schaatsen op de Hofvijver in Den Haag by Haags Uitburo, on Flickr


Grote Markt, Den Haag by lyzadanger, on Flickr


Haagse Passage by Tomasz Janukowicz, on Flickr


Netherlands - Nov 24 -064 by zemistor, on Flickr


The Sting by Wai Ng, on Flickr​


----------



## Opperarmbeen (Oct 17, 2012)

The Hague is my second favorite city .
I was wondering why there wasn’t a thread before abou this city.
But now there is. Thank you .


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Kurhaus Scheveningen by The Wolf, on Flickr


KURHAUS SCHEVENINGEN by De Goedegebuurtjes™, on Flickr


Scheveningen by I am IThron, on Flickr


27 Scheveningen, een impressie by Jaap ForYou, on Flickr


Scheveningen Pier by bruxelles5, on Flickr


Scheveningen Pier by bruxelles5, on Flickr​


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Den Haag Centraal by Arjen Stilklik, on Flickr


Prins Bernhardviaduct by Maniak B.V., on Flickr


tram en fietser by Gerard Stolk (Retour d'Ecosse ), on Flickr


Grote Marktstraat in The Hague by Michiel2005, on Flickr


Photo(proof).... by zilverbat., on Flickr​


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

STOP! by FaceMePLS, on Flickr


Spui Den Haag by FaceMePLS, on Flickr


Mounted Police in the Hague City by piet g, on Flickr


Den Haag op wielen / Wheeling The Hague by FaceMePLS, on Flickr


Den Haag op wielen / Wheeling The Hague by FaceMePLS, on Flickr​


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

dutch by esther1616, on Flickr


HKH Prinses Margriet der Nederlanden op het Binnenhof by Johan van Velzen (www.rjvfotografie.nl), on Flickr


Binnenhof by Ferdi's - World, on Flickr


Studenten protesteren tegen kabinetsplannen by Roel Wijnants, on Flickr


Politie maakt eind aan demonstratie by Mario`s gallery, on Flickr​


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Gorgeous city. The new architecture is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Indeed. The reason why it’s one my favorite cities in the Netherlands (and Europe) is that there is a great mix between old and new.


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

CNY #1: Gate to Chinatown by Leo HoLLanD, on Flickr


ChinaTown Den Haag by Roel Wijnants, on Flickr


Look, they still have video here. How 4705! by Photocapy, on Flickr


Chinees Nieuwjaar Den Haag 2010 026 by wildcart.nl, on Flickr


Mensen in de optocht 6 by Jackie Kever, on Flickr


streensign by marcaprice, on Flickr​


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Den Haag | Grote markt tijdens Kerst 2009 by RHPhotographics, on Flickr


Binnenhof Den Haag 3 images by Priska K.-B., on Flickr


De Bijenkorf by ®DS, on Flickr​


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

CitoyenNéerlandais said:


> Chinees Nieuwjaar Den Haag 2010 026 by wildcart.nl, on Flickr


:eat: epper:


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Sinterklaas 2010 Den Haag by FaceMePLS, on Flickr


Straat  by Theo Kelderman, on Flickr


Media in motion by Flupperke, on Flickr


Den Haag sculptuur 2009 by Roel Wijnants, on Flickr


Stilteactie tegen armoede @ Den Haag by Richard Canten, on Flickr​


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Den Haag 2009 making pictures with my dad by Plui5, on Flickr


Untitled by muchachuco, on Flickr


City hall "Den Haag" by F.d.W., on Flickr


City hall "Den Haag" by F.d.W., on Flickr


The Hague City Hall & Central Library by Bart van Damme, on Flickr​


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Beautiful city.


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

Amazing pictures of a vibrant city.


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Great thread. Thanks for photos. :cheers:


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Great pictures of this beautiful city. Underrated skyline!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Very nice!

A good selection of photos too, it made this thread very enjoyable!


----------

